# Abandoned Buildings at Halloween



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Not sure if they are the same building or not but the first pic looks like the one from the movie Winter's Tale.


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

There is a MUCH smaller abandoned home down the road from me. It has been empty since I was a kid coming up to visit my grandparents. Currently hubby and I are trying to contact the owner to see if he will sell (it was his mother's home. He inherited it and boarded it up and hasn't been back). We're pretty handy and would love to fix it up.

That is a beautiful building in your pictures. Have you found out any of the history on it? You're right about it being an amazing haunt.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, creepy.

Why is there a headless mummy standing in the nursery? LOL


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Beautifully creepy, it would make a great haunt tour location.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

that house is amazing !!! some rich american needs to buy that and fix it up!
would make a great haunted house! or attraction or movie set


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

wow this is gorgeous and hauntingly beautiful! I would love to be able to walk through it  It's a perfect location for a haunt or halloween party. I'd love to use it as a set for a short film too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow that house is amazing I would love to live there it would be so cool fixed up


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh my! What a fabulous building for a home and a haunt. It breaks my heart to hear that it's just rotting away to nothing. Wow . . . what a great place!

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

That's beautiful, tinto, I wish I could have joined you for those walks! I would have been too chicken to brave it alone. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I wonder about the history of the property...why would such a gorgeous home go unloved?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I wonder why there are so many fresh tire tracks in the mud?


----------



## HBHaunter (Jun 14, 2014)

I wonder if they would miss the mummy thing and the rocking crib. I could use those in my haunt!


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Lol god knows, there were a few dress makers dummies throughout the house. I reckon someone put it there for effect. Just to the left of the pic there was a huge hole in the floor down to the lower floor. Unfortunately most of my pics were to dark so not great for posting. I will post some from others though.


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah it really is a great place, i miss my walks through it so much (so does my dog). To be honest i probably wouldn't have gone without my dog lol .  I will post more pics and some history.


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Eastend House : Eastend is a 16th century tower incorporated within a later mansion house. - See more at: http://www.stravaiging.com/history/castle/eastend-carmichael#sthash.vt4dhY5Z.dpuf . 








The image below is one i took about 3 yrs ago the one and only time i went inside, this was one of the first rooms to greet us once we came up out the basement where we entered from.(in the pitch black none)








These pics i found online.


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

View from above.


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

That place is gorgeous. That's one of the many things I miss the most about be back home in the south. There wasn't much for us kids to do so we would check out old homes and mansions all the time......I love history. It's always a shame when places like this are left to fall apart.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, that's sure creepy with all the dummies. 
Must where they got the inspiration for the "Silent Hill" video games. Those rooms look just like some from the games.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Amazing photos, tinto212.


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

So beautiful. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Simply gorgeous. It always saddens me to see beautiful homes abandoned and falling into disrepair. I can only dream to live in a home like this, and to walk its halls(although, preferably without the risk of falling through).*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for posting the pics wish we had places around here like that


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

This pic is really creepy with someone standing in the background! (There's someone in the yard)



tinto212 said:


> Lol god knows, there were a few dress makers dummies throughout the house. I reckon someone put it there for effect. Just to the left of the pic there was a huge hole in the floor down to the lower floor. Unfortunately most of my pics were to dark so not great for posting. I will post some from others though.
> View attachment 211222


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

*chanting* URB-EX! URB-EX! URB-EX! ..... even if this house is not urban.... 

I would be in that house every chance I got! It is amazing! And how sad that it is rotting away! I wonder how many ghosts are alleged to haunt it.... Scotland and the UK in general seem like such interesting places.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

digbugsgirl said:


> This pic is really creepy with someone standing in the background! (There's someone in the yard)


oh, that's just slenderman!

amk


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Took my dog for a walk there yesterday for old times sake so took a quick video.


----------

